# NDGNF Press release...Fire Danger



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hunters Be Aware of Dry Conditions

In recognition of extreme dry conditions in North Dakotaâ€™s countryside, 
State Game and Fish Department officials are urging hunters to use caution 
while in the field this fall.

Hunters are especially encouraged to be aware of the statewide Fire Danger 
Index, which can restrict hunter activities. â€œHunters have a proven track 
record of safe behavior during dry times,â€


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on rain...I don't really want to carry decoys into the field.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I 2nd that one Ken.


----------



## sniperboy (Sep 2, 2003)

I 3rd it!!! and it's raining right now...thank you Lord!! keep it coming!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We got about an inch yesterday.That's the most we've gotten at one time all summer.
It won't refill the potholes,but should lower the fire danger.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just a point of curiosity. If the fire danger is high and/or extreme? Can you drive on the stuble fields to place decoys?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

FH...as it says in red above...if the fire danger is extreme you cannot drive into fields.


----------

